# Late 1920's Colson Deluxe Sidewalk Speed Bike Project.



## Mike Rosseau (Oct 15, 2017)

A nice little bike that I've been "finishing" since 1990. I'm just never gonna get it done so I'll let someone else do it.
   This is Colsons "top of the line" sidewalk bike with fenders and a New Departure Model C coaster brake. Bike is complete and very nice condition. Frame, fenders, and rims were nearly perfect to start with, they have been sand blasted and powder coated black . No plating done. NOS grips, NOS seat. Crankset, races, and bearings all in nice shape. Pedal threads excellent. Pedals unrestored but in nice shape, need blocks. Hubs in nice working condition, original spokes with NOS nipples. Hand made dropstand copied exactly from an original.
   Nearly done but needs some final fitting. Paint will need rubbed out to be perfect. These little bikes were ridden to death and its real hard to find one in nice condition.
                                                                                                        $375 shipped.


----------

